# Need ideas for Teching the Novak 4300 BL motor



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

This is a question for all of those tracks that have been running a Brushless class (4300 and/or 5800 motors)

We’ve just recently created a Brushless oval class & have picked the Novak 4300 BL motor as the legal motor. My concern is that the 4300 motors has a sticker (instead of maybe engraving) on the outside of the can telling anybody that it is a 4300 motor. Do the 5800 motors have a sticker on them? (I did see that the velocity 6.** motors have the purple band engraved) If so, what is going to keep someone from removing the sticker on a 5800 motor, run said motor in the 4300 class & say that their sticker fell off after awhile? 

Is there a way to effectively tech the motor to confirm that the motor in the car is a 4300 motor? (besides looking at the lap times) And how are the other tracks teching their motors?

Thanks in advance!!! 
-George 
Raceway at Hobby World
Jacksonville,FL


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

*Brushless tech*

George,
Check it out. From the Novak website.

http://www.teamnovak.com/tech_info/motor_tech/index.html

There are several LCR Meters on Ebay ranging in price from $30 to $100 for handheld units.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Novak has a new upgrade for the 5800 and 4300's. It has a bigger bearing on the pinion side and the pinion side endbell is different to accomodate the bigger bearing. I have not heard if there is a noticable performance difference or not though. It is easy to see though. It is obviously larger than the stock endbell/bearing.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

BudJ63- Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for!:thumbsup: 

Ovaltrucker- From reading the Novak website description, I think the performance kit was done more for durability (bigger bearing) reasons than speed.
-George


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

George, we need teching? LOL LMK if you get one I want to check all my motors out. Just want to make sure I don't mix the 4300 with the 5800, 6.5 and soon the 4.5


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

rcgen said:


> George, we need teching? LOL LMK if you get one I want to check all my motors out. Just want to make sure I don't mix the 4300 with the 5800, 6.5 and soon the 4.5


Eugene-LOL That was one main question w/a few of our drivers looking into getting a BL setup. This should answer those Q's & hopefully they'll jump on the BL wagon. I should be getting an Inductance meter by this Saturday.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

most of the time tech is not necessary, these motors are so close (4300) if someone is using a 5800 it is very obvious and then you can tech the motor after they are so much faster, with a inductance meter and the readings with the meter are exactly like novak says.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

The down side to teching BL motors with an inductance meter is that all of the wires must be removed first. But as previously stated it is very easy to tell if someone is running 5800 vs 4300. Those guys in Michigan have been running them for 3 years now. They know what they are doing.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

ken that is false as at the midwest brushless oval challange they were not unhooking the 3 wires.they just hooked it ou with the motor in the cars and checked.i seen charlie from novak do it several times.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

We tried it but couldn't get any results until the motor wires were disconnected. We only did this once to see what differences were between motors. We didn't investigate further because everyone here runs 5800's. This is what we started with because we were told the 4300 were stock like and 5800 were like 19T. I can see teching a problem if 4300 is the motor rule.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

KenBajdek said:


> We tried it but couldn't get any results until the motor wires were disconnected. We only did this once to see what differences were between motors. We didn't investigate further because everyone here runs 5800's. This is what we started with because we were told the 4300 were stock like and 5800 were like 19T. I can see teching a problem if 4300 is the motor rule.


Hey Ken.

Wish they ran the 5800 here instead of the 4300 motor.. I guess they like spending the extra $200.00 for the meter and teching each motor. :wave:


----------

